# Starting Over in a 10 gallon



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

I have had tetras for 2 years now, and i want something new. I love swordtails, but will they outgrow the tank quickly? I thought about getting a tank divider, and putting a male betta on each side w/ live plants, maybe some shrimp, and frogs,possibly a goragami. I have had horrible results with guppies, so I don't wanna waste money on them. I am also finishing my junior year of high school in a month, so i will only have the tank for about a year if i cant take it to college with me. What do you recommend for my situation?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont see anything wrong with your ideas.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Your 24 and a sophmore in high school. Congrats on your constant efforts in trying to improve yourself and not giving up. You may have a problem with the betta and gourami in the same side of a tank.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc @ Wed May 11 said:


> Your 24 and a sophmore in high school. Congrats on your constant efforts in trying to improve yourself and not giving up. You may have a problem with the betta and gourami in the same side of a tank.



i dont quite understand what you are saying, fish_doc....it says he is 17, not 24...please explain?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Lydia @ Wed May 11 said:


> fish_doc @ Wed May 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Your 24 and a sophmore in high school. Congrats on your constant efforts in trying to improve yourself and not giving up. You may have a problem with the betta and gourami in the same side of a tank.
> ...


I messed up while creating my account and it said I was 24. Sorry for the confusion, :lol: Anyone else have any opinions on what I should get? And what substrate should I use to plant the plants in?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The only problems seem to be frogs, they don't belong in the same tank with fish. Frog poo is toxic to them, it irritates the gills and skin. Swordtails grow about 4-5inch long, in my opinion too big for 10g.
A gourami or a betta and some shrimp would be great.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Osteo, you've said this thing about frog poo being toxic to fish several times, and yet many people seem to keep frogs and fish together quite successfully. Could you please post some references for your statement?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra, I was about to say the same thing. 

Actually any poo is toxic to fish even their own it all turns to ammonia that is hard on the gills of fish. I am guessing the worry is the higher levels of waste that the frogs produce compared to fish. But even then there are plecos and goldfish that are massive waste producers and they do fine in tanks.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Frog poo is so strong, that in even small amounts it starts to do harm for the fish. It is almost inpossible(unless doing 60-80% water changes every day) to keep frog and fish without shortening the fishes lifespan.
In the wild this isn't a problem, because rivers and lakes contain thousands or millions of gallons of water and the water moves continiously.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would still llike to see some references for this statement (about frogs). Where did you get your info from?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive kept a frog with fish twice before, and never had any problems


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

osteo: in a different post you said that there is literature about it in german and finnish, but im sure if it was a reliable source it would have been translated into english....it seems strange to me that something like that would only be in finnish and german and that there arent some english references somewhere for that


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

well actually i don't count much on English sites, there are some good sites from UK but usually English sites say that it is okay to put a goldfish into a 5g tank or something like that. Or I probaply just haven't looked enough.
German sites are usually professional sites from people who work in biology etc.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im guessing you havent looked enough because i really doubt most english sites are as bad as you say....believe it or not there are actually some smart english people too...germans arent the only smart ones


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I didn't mean that, that would be ridicolous. I just haven't found a lot of good pages in english, that's all.


----------



## DavidZ (Jul 24, 2005)

americas the place to be dude


----------



## janderson (Aug 1, 2005)

just curious, osteo, can you point me to one of the mentioned German sites? I just googled (on google.de) fish-frog cohabitation and couldn't find anything about problems...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

can we stop talking about frog crap and help this kid with his tank.

I'm also redoing a 10 gallon tank soon and i've chosen 3 dwarf puffers(small freshwater puffer fish as seen in my avatar) and a oto catfish for algea control although i will feed the oto food as well if algea isn't plentyful


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well this post is from May and DavidZ reopened it with his worthless post.


----------

